# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Advice From a Hair Transplant Veteran - The Importance of Good Communication and Afte

## tbtadmin

Hair transplant veteran Marcus calls the program to discuss his hair transplant experience, and to advise prospective patients on what to look for and what to avoid when considering hair transplant surgery. Marcus tells a compelling story of poor aftercare, and the importance of the  doctor patient relationship. Listen to the segment:   Post from: Hair [...]

More...

----------


## hdude46

spencer is there anyway you can post a link to TJ's results? Thanks!

----------


## amadeus

It so shocking to hear stories like this. Its disgraceful!

----------

